# Car crate size for adult male?



## The Bear (Apr 10, 2021)

We have a 5 month old male Vizsla and want to get a crate for the hatchback/boot/trunk of the car for him to travel in. As he is still a puppy we don't know how big he will be when fully grown so it is hard to gauge how big a crate we will ultimately need. We have been told by the breeder and other V owners that he looks like he is going to be a big boy.

If you use a car crate for your adult male Vizsla, what size (width/depth/height) crate do you use? 
If anyone is using a Trans K9 crate (UK but possibly available in the US/elsewhere), which model number are you using? I think my car will fit a Trans K9 B23 (609W/907D/648H) or a B33 (660W/1001D/670H) but am concerned they will not be big enough for an adult male. Sizes mentioned are in millimeters.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

what car is it going in? I just crate my two in back of my L200, not sure of dimensions tbh


----------



## The Bear (Apr 10, 2021)

harrigab said:


> what car is it going in? I just crate my two in back of my L200, not sure of dimensions tbh


The car is a Skoda Kodiaq so a pretty big boot (1m/1m ish) but I don't want the dog to have all of it.


----------



## PhilipL (Sep 28, 2018)

My boy Rafa is a big Vizsla he weighs 30kg and we tried crating him in our car when he was younger and not fully grown, with a medium sized crate, however as he grew into an adult he bacame much too large for that size crate and a larger 42" crate was too big to fit in the car without lowering the rear seats full time. We had no option but to buy a wire mesh seperator that goes behind the rear seats and he has the entire boot area to sit or stand or lie down in, this is so much better for him than either crate in the car ever was.


----------



## Jay7 (Jul 8, 2021)

The Bear said:


> The car is a Skoda Kodiaq so a pretty big boot (1m/1m ish) but I don't want the dog to have all of it.


What did you do at the end? What crate size (or other solution) did you go for? Does it work well for you?

I'm currently researching crates and cars. We have a 3-months old HWV and an Audi A6 Avant. The boot could be big enough for him but we'll need extra space for other stuff. We have 3 kids, so cannot use the rear seats for luggage or the dog. Thanks.


----------

